# Got distance products



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone bought any of the Got Distance products.If so how do they perform on the Abu Garcia reels(.I found this off a youtube search and google)


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kwesi, he Owner of Got Distance, is a member here. He sales good products that are easy to install and work great on abus because most are made for abus.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Very good mags, work well and hold up to stress of fishing and casting. I have used them on my 6500 Abu's and I have a pic of one mag on a black reel in my "Foundation Reels" picture album.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

what would be the benefits for adding this to a stock reel without any other modifications?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im gotdistance and I'll be honest with you... Most of the "BETTER" mags are made similar and really comes down to personal prefrence.. I have seen some JUNK out there, but I have seen some of the better stuff out there and they all seems to work about the same. I feel the stuff I sale can hold it's own when compared to the more known brands.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

i have a 6500 series abu garcia , bit i want some more casting distance.I'm not competeing or anything , just love fishing:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

briggs said:


> what would be the benefits for adding this to a stock reel without any other modifications?


here's some more honesty.. Im my opinion a tricked out reel wont make a difference unless you're willing to put the time in to get the most out of your stock reel..


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

So, this applies to the, different type of casting styles ect.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

where would be the best place to start. here is my setup. 
reel- abu garcia 6500 series
rod. st croix triumph 10ft. 
the most im casting is 3oz weights off the pier. just picked up again fishing this past season the past year


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

it's not really about fishing (casting) styles its more about YOUR skill set. If you feel like you're getting decent distance (consistantly) the mag is used right will (should) help...


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks for the info :fishing:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you don't say if your abu is the magged version.
what a mag will do is allow you to throw consistent once it's dialed in.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought one and installed in on my Abu Garcia 6500C3CT Blue Yonder.

The mag unit is a knobby center mag. It is affordable, well made and easy to install. 

It made long smooth powerful casts seem effortless, way better then brake blocks IMO. I had to remove my clicker but the distance and control I gained were worth it.

I sold my green Abu 6500C3CT mag shortly after that. 

I could never warm up to the mag control unit being on the left side plate of the Abu 6500 C3CT mag reel and would often push it by mistake during the cast.

I never made this mistake with the knobby center mag from Got Distance.


----------

